# Got some catfish



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

I went to the grocrey store and picked up a h/p of catfish. How do i go about feed it to my piranhas. I cut it up in to 1 inch pieces. Can i just throw it in the tank


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

cut it into chunks and toss it in. make sure it is thawed.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If it's the first time you feed them catfish, you might use smaller chunks to begin withm, and increase the size once they accept it. You could also try a longer slab first: hang it in the water, or just hold it in your hands, so the fish will be interested and have time to inquire it. this way, you don't have to net it out if they won't eat it the first time...

Just a thought... :smile:


----------



## richg48r (Jun 25, 2003)

Tie a piece with fishing string and let it hang in your tank, this way you could pull out what's no eaten.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

i put a little piece in and 2 of the reds ate it while the others tried, so i decided to put a bigger portion in but it just sat on the bottom of the tank for 15 min so i took it out. Whats wrong with them. They are 6-8 inches and i had 20 feeders in the tank that i used to cycle it. They have only ate 8 of the feeders in 3 days. Should i expect this cause there getting used to there new surroundings. thanks for the input. -scott


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

bump


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

give them time and keep trying with the chunks of catfish sometime my reds take a few feedings to accept new foods but do in the end
dixon


----------



## Red Bellied Bad Ass (May 25, 2003)

richg48r said:


> Tie a piece with fishing string and let it hang in your tank, this way you could pull out what's no eaten.


 I do this too but make sure to use a long string and hide behind furniture or something or they will realise that you are the one making the food move and not eat it.

My reds go crazy and attack thinking the food is alive and I have gotten them to accept a lot of foods this way that they would not eat if it was lying on the bottom motionless.

Once you get them to accept the taste of a certain food you can stop doing the string thing.


----------



## Caesar3283 (Jun 18, 2003)

I just threw some catfish in my tank yesterday...about 1 cubic inch I suppose. Anyways, they ate it right away and it was fun watching them tear it to pieces.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Caesar3283 said:


> I just threw some catfish in my tank yesterday...about 1 cubic inch I suppose. Anyways, they ate it right away and it was fun watching them tear it to pieces.


 man thet love that stuff


----------

